# What rims did Motorola use in the early 90's?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm building up my MX Leader with NOS 8spd DA and have pretty much everything I need except the wheels. I know Wolber was a sponsor in the early days, but I've also seen pictures of team bikes with what look like Ambrosio tubulars as well. Does anyone know what model Wolber's the team generally used (Apin or Aubisque maybe?)? And if they did use Ambrosio, was it the Crono or Medaille d'Or rims? 

Thanks in advance, I'll post pics later this summer when the build is complete. 

Kerry


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Ambrosio*

Gold Medal.
I think they rode the Wolber only the first year, before Mavic bought them.


----------

